# Coming to HK on a dependant Visa



## CodyB (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi there,

While it isn't necessarily on the cards at the moment, me and my partner (HKSAR Citizen) will almost certainly look at moving to Hong Kong in the near future from Australia. 

This will come at a time when she can gain reasonable employment to satisfy the visa requirements.

Anyway, about me. I'm in fulltime employment, patching together a degree in Law and I have a side business that nets me about $2,000AUD per month. 

My degree can be done via distance and the passive income will likely remain the same (varys but not by alot.)

I guess I'm wondering what the market is like in Hong Kong for a monolingual white guy without (as of yet) any qualifications? 


Thanks in advance

Cody


----------

